
Ask HN: How to learn how to design printed circuit boards? - andrewstuart
Any suggestions for where to start, what to learn, how to come up to speed?
======
digikata
Chris Gammel is co-host of an electronics podcast called The Amp Hour. The
podcast isn't instructional, more for context and discussion, but Chris also
offers an online course that takes you through the entire process of PCB
design. I'd peruse the podcast episodes, checkout the forum, and consider the
course.

[https://theamphour.com/](https://theamphour.com/)

[https://contextualelectronics.com/](https://contextualelectronics.com/)

